# The Gospel and Leviticus



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 2, 2005)

How is the Gospel expressed in Leviticus?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Aug 2, 2005)

Personal sin defined and divinely ordained substitution provided


----------



## alwaysreforming (Aug 2, 2005)

There's a really good study/overview of Leviticus written by one of the posters here lately.... its found here:
http://www.angelfire.com/nt/theology/levitic.html

Now to answer the question:

Could it be that Leviticus concretely sets forth God's Holiness in a way that shows our utter futility of approaching Him on our own merits?

And then that a sacrifice is required to be in the presence of the Most High?

And in the types and shadows of the different sacrifices and offerings Jesus is portrayed?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 2, 2005)

How would any of you define typology, and how it applies to the Gospel in Leviticus?


----------



## LarryCook (Aug 2, 2005)

Leviticus 17:11

11 "For the life of the flesh is in the blood, and I have given it for you on the altar to make atonement for your souls"

I know that this isn't exactly what you are aiming at, but I came across this verse in my daily (cough, cough) reading this morning. I actually thought about the other thread discussing the gospel/heaven/hell in the Old Testament when I read it. And of course, "I never saw that before" does apply.

Larry


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 2, 2005)

That's a great verse to sum it up.


----------

